# Failed IVF Treatment - First Attempt



## therapynow (Sep 15, 2004)

I was due to take my pregnancy test tomorrow following my first attempt at IVF.

However, this morning when I woke up I was bleeding like niagra falls.

I have never felt so low in my life.  I feel distraught and don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

therapynow

so sorry hun, i know there are no words to help you right now i just wanted to send you a great big   and to tell you to give yourself time to grieve, i promise it will become more bearable in time

luv pam xx


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello there,

Don't really know what to so apart from I am soo sorry.  There is nothing more painful that a negative result. I know this sounds like a cliche but it does get easier with time. (Don't you hate it when people say that).  Its true though, but at the moment I think you need big treats, as in loads of chocolate, loads of hugs and kisses, and some time away from the home, go out for a nice meal, or maybe a night away in a posh hotel.  It won't stop the hurting but it might help take your mind off it slowly but surely.

So sorry

Delli


----------

